
Show HN: Turn Your Smartphone into Security Cam Anyone Can Watch - bredren
https://perchlive.com
======
bredren
This product blends concepts related to slow tv with security and reality
entertainment.

One of the first live cams setup is of the West Co gas station in Oakland,
California
[http://perchlive.com/lens/NOLVg/](http://perchlive.com/lens/NOLVg/)

